# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HxcMagma ver 1.0.4.5 Hot Update !! Direct Unlock Samsung Galaxy S6 !!

## mohamed73

*HxcMagma Hot Update !!*  *Ver 1.0.4.5*  *What's new ?*   *Added Support for Direct Unlock*   *S*upported *m*odel: * Samsung Galaxy S6**Galaxy S6 Edge**SM-G920A**SM-G920F**SM-G920FQ**SM-G920I**SM-G920K**SM-G920L**SM-G920S**SM-G920T1**SM-G920W8**SM-G925A**SM-G925F**SM-G925FQ**SM-G925I**SM-G925K**SM-G925L**SM-G925S**SM-G925W8*   *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

_ تسلم ايدك يا كبير_

----------

